# motor ID



## rovert (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi everyone.
could anyone help ID this motor for me, and would it be ok for a motorbike conversion. its from a clark tm15 3 wheeler forklift.
thanks guys


----------



## rovert (Jan 12, 2014)

i guess nobody knows...
oh well.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rovert said:


> Hi everyone.
> could anyone help ID this motor for me, and would it be ok for a motorbike conversion. its from a clark tm15 3 wheeler forklift.
> thanks guys





rovert said:


> i guess nobody knows...
> oh well.


Hi rov,

Expect instant reply  O.K. It's a Clark motor. Private branded to Clark but I don't recognize who the manufacturer is. What country are you and the motor in? Anyway, I am familiar with the early versions of the TM truck drive motors. They were stout series wound reversible motors rated 3 to 4 hp at about 2500 RPM. They had a drive bearing lubricated with the gearbox oil so you may have to change to a sealed and greased bearing. Running at a higher voltage with a hefty current limiting controller would propel a 2-wheeler nicely. It'll be on the heavy side but likely bulletproof.

Regards,

major


----------



## rovert (Jan 12, 2014)

hehe, i guess im impatient and frustrated here.

im in south africa. and as is the motor,
i found a german manual that says the following.
"traction motor power KB 60 min KW------2 x 2.7"
so 2.7kw


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rovert said:


> im in south africa. and as is the motor,
> i found a german manual that says the following.
> "traction motor power KB 60 min KW------2 x 2.7"
> so 2.7kw


Might be a Bosch motor. Thought came to mind from the finish on the frame shell which I've seen on Bosch 6.6 inch motors. Bosch can make a very good motor.


----------



## rovert (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks major for your replies..

could you give me an idea of what sort of battery pack i should aim for ?
in terms of voltage, Ah, type. 
i plan to do highway driving with it. my work is 35Km / 22 mile away, so 70km/22ml. but lets make it 100km/62miles to be safe.
my minimum speed should be 100km/h, any slower than that is a bit dangerous on a bike i think.
any help is appreciated


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rovert said:


> thanks major for your replies..
> 
> could you give me an idea of what sort of battery pack i should aim for ?
> in terms of voltage, Ah, type.
> ...


You're welcome. I like helping out but try to stop short of outright recommendations on things like you ask. There are just too many variables. I suggest you search the EValbum for builds like you have in mind. They actually have a pretty good search feature and thousands of entries. Then there are several electric motorcycle forums. elmoto.net comes to mind. Don't hesitate to post your plan here. Either I or other members will help where we can


----------



## rovert (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey major. 
You said the motor would work nicely. So besides the bearing change , is there any other changes that would need to be made ? And what do you think the max voltage and amps i could put through the motor ?
By hefty do you mean heavy or powerful ?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rovert said:


> Hey major.
> You said the motor would work nicely. So besides the bearing change , is there any other changes that would need to be made ? And what do you think the max voltage and amps i could put through the motor ?
> By hefty do you mean heavy or powerful ?


The motor has an external fan which may problematic on a MC. Needs a shroud or possible different ventilation approach (ducting?). Probably a brush advance. Maybe altered terminals.

Max V & I? Killacycle runs this size motors at 200V+ and 1000A to do 8 second 1/4 miles. His motors don't last very long , but that is what I meant by stout. And the hefty comment was relative to the current limit and controller which could be 500A+. Should give you good acceleration.

Like I was alluding to before; I don't know what the bike is, or your performance expectations are, or your skill level, or your budget. Part of the DIY thing is to do the design, or copy it, but I'm not here to do it for you 

Have you found any you like in the EVAlbum? I really liked the first bike podolefsky converted on the ElMoto.net forum. A Suzuki I think. Used a series motor and Alltrax. Nothing wrong with trying what he did.


----------



## rovert (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't had much time to look at evalbum yet. As for my experience level , i know hardly anything about electrical but have a friend who might help me put it all together. 
But those voltages and Ah figures you mention are crazy high. I was thinking along the lines of 48V 200Ah , shows you my level of experience right

I havent bought a donor bike or anything for that matter. But now that i know the motor is ok , im gonna start there. Then look for batteries. Etc 
Its really difficult here in SA, there is no place to buy anything EV and importing is ridiculously expensive , esp against the US dollar. 
Thanks for your input and sharing ur knowledge


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

major said:


> I really liked the first bike podolefsky converted on the ElMoto.net forum. A Suzuki I think. Used a series motor and Alltrax. Nothing wrong with trying what he did.


Here's a linky for you  http://www.colorado.edu/physics/EducationIssues/podolefsky/electric_motorcycle.html


----------



## rovert (Jan 12, 2014)

that chap gives absolutely no details about anything and spent a lot of cash lol.

ive found this http://evmotorcycle.blogspot.com/p/motorcycle.html which is close to what i want. only weighs 185Kg 406lb with ICE. 

so i was thinking a 5000wh 18650 battery pack at 72v 60Ah. for 100Km range. thats like 550 2600mah cells.

...i think this thread is starting to be in the wrong place..


----------

